

Blue lights keep students alert, improves reading speed, reduces hyperactivity - allenp
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1333029/Blue-lighting-trialled-British-school-wake-drowsy-pupils-thing-morning.html

======
JonnieCache
I would like to point out that the source, the daily mail, is a joke here in
britain and it has a diabolical track record of science reporting. It is aimed
at middle class women and as such will hype any science story that could be
seen as a way for mothers to create an advantage for their children over other
people's children.

For a catalogue of the Mail's scientific failings, including the fish-oil saga
which was very similar to this story, see here:
<http://www.badscience.net/category/media/papers-mail/>

------
allenp
I posted this because I wanted to see if anyone had experience with this sort
of thing first hand. I've seen daylight lamps before for SAD but nothing like
this.

